

Why Chatroulette is more than just penises - swombat
http://mashable.com/2010/03/28/chatroulette-2/

======
jackowayed
If I owned Chatroulette and could sell it for $1M, I definitely would. Sure,
there's a chance it could grow into a company worth a lot more, but there's
also a good chance that once everyone stops talking about Chatroulette as this
novel thing, his traffic will drop 90%, the penis rate will skyrocket because
exhibitionists will be the only people still getting value out of it, and
he'll have trouble selling it for even a small fraction of $1M.

$1M is a lot, even moreso in Russia. He could probably more-or-less live off
of the interest, or he could use some of it to bootstrap a startup that's less
likely to have its traffic vaporize in a month.

~~~
pkaler
1) See 37Signals post about working on your best idea. Does the creator have a
better idea to work on?

2) Extrapolate a little bit. Others have mentioned sub-Chatroulettes. What if
Chatroulette added Flickr style tags? Twitter style hashtags? Digg style
upvoting?

~~~
ArcticCelt
He is 17, so depending of is financial situation, using the million to get a
top notch education could be his better idea.

~~~
noarchy
A million for a top-notch education, with a ton left over at the end to invest
in whatever he chooses.

------
vishaldpatel
But before you comment on how much you think its worth, have you actually
tried it? =)

------
papachito
It can also be vaginae if you get lucky.

